
Tesla truck has 150k orders despite launch gaffe - sjcsjc
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-50536200
======
nabla9
That gaffe was probably worth tens of of million in accidental publicity. It
increases newsworthiness of the launch. People learn that the car has armor
glass while they laugh at failed demonstration.

~~~
beatgammit
I still wonder if it was something staged. If it was, it was a brilliant way
to do it.

